# Internet Frigiliana



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there, we've just bought in Frigiliana. Looking for good reliable high speed internet so that hubby can work from home when he is there. Any recommendations?? Not fussed about TV, the Internet is the important bit.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Depends on line of sight but if Broadband4Spain can see your property I would recommend them highly.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers, will investigate x


----------

